# Honda transmission



## jakuzi1

I see someone else may have the same problem as I am having but I do not see any resolution in that thread so I will start this one. I have a Honda HRR 216 model number HRR2162TDA. It has a 3 speed transmission that no longer works. It has effectively become a push mower rather than self propelled. I have replaced this transmission twice before due to time constraints but this time I would like to see if anyone could help me. Has anyone had or heard of this problem being resolved in some way other than replacing the drive system? Can this transmission be repaired? Why is it going bad over and over? Is it just crap or what? Anyway, if anyone could help me it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tractionroller

yes these transmisions are crap.there are no replacement parts.best thing to do is call honda and tell them about the problems you have had.be very calm with them and most times they will pay for the parts.you will be paying for labor


----------



## rotti1968

Im a certified honda tech and I have to tell you we have sold many of these and other mowers through our dealership. Its very rare that we have one come through with a trans issue. I went and looked at all the service bulletins and there is none for this issue. I would suggest you call Honda/or your dealer and try to get some resolution to this issue. whats your serial # of your unit ?


----------



## jakuzi1

Hey thanks guys. The Serial Number is MZCG-7053834. I have not dealt with Honda as of yet but I am going to have to try. Does anyone know how they are with these kinds of problems because my mower has been out of warranty for some time now or at least I think so. I am not sure what was warrantied for how long because I can't seem to find my original paperwork. I bought it from Home Depot and they are of know help. They told me they only keep records on sales for 6 months. I will have to give it a try. If anyone has anymore info on this in the mean time please bring it on. Thanks again.


----------



## rotti1968

I can run your serial # on monday, and let you know where your are with your warranty if its still in effect. Honda is normally very good with goodwill repairs. Let me see where you are at with your warranty or how far past and we can go from there.I can work on getting you some contact info. I tried the serial tonight but after 6pm on saturdays i can not get into the database.


----------



## rotti1968

This units warranty expired 04/08/2007.Do you have documented repairs or did you do the trans yourself? This may be something they are going to ask you . Customer Relations
Tel: 770-497-6400
Fax: 678-339-2519
Mon. - Fri. 8:30 - 7:00 EST


----------



## jakuzi1

The first trans I had done at a local Honda dealer here but that was some time ago and I don't believe I have the paperwork anymore. The second I did myself when the tech at the dealer told me that I could save quite a bit of money and time by doing it myself. He told it was quite easy and he was right. It only took me about 35min to change it out after I found the schematics online. This will be the third one. I paid about $500 dollars new when I bought it but I am getting very close to that now just with transmission repairs. Other than that the thing is great starts very easily and runs and works well. No complaints except for the drive system.


----------



## rotti1968

it cant hurt to give them a call they may be able to do something for you.


----------



## tractionroller

I to am a certified dealership mechanic and i replace about 3 of these a week.The transmissions have a plastic case and leak around the axle and the case halves.Honda knows of this problem and has been goodwilling most of them.Honda is keeping track of the replacements because there are making the manufacture pay for them.


----------



## rotti1968

tractionroller said:


> I to am a certified dealership mechanic and i replace about 3 of these a week.The transmissions have a plastic case and leak around the axle and the case halves.Honda knows of this problem and has been goodwilling most of them.Honda is keeping track of the replacements because there are making the manufacture pay for them.


What area are you in? just wondering.... I have not seen very many trans issues in my area. I think I can count on one hand how many I have done in the last 5 years.


----------



## tractionroller

rotti1968 said:


> What area are you in? just wondering.... I have not seen very many trans issues in my area. I think I can count on one hand how many I have done in the last 5 years.


Indianapolis In.


----------



## jasson

*honda transmission*

my stepdad is having the same tranny issues he is on his third also. i have the single speed with no issues. is there any reason you cant swap the three speed for the single speed part number 20001-VG4-C02 for about half the cost??


----------

